# UP PRO-Z 30CM 10X LED HANGING PLANT LIGHT - PAR



## tyrophagus (27 Jan 2013)

Just for information I have this light on a 30cm cube doing a dry start.  Tested PAR levels today without water and measures 45 - 50 at substrate level.  I'll update this post when its filled with water and I've tested PAR again.

Bought from this site.  UP PRO-Z 30cm 10x LED Hanging Plant Light

Good service and nice site.  The light comes with a power pack that has a foreign plug. Easy enough to find an adaptor but its not actually legal to supply electrical goods with the wrong plug unless its supplied with a conversion plug that wraps around the foreign plug and can't be removed without using a tool.  

The vendor is aware.

[Edit 29/01/2013 - Andy at Tankscape has contacted me to offer a completely new power pack which complies with UK requirements.  As I said above good service and he obviously cares about his customers and business.]


----------



## nayr88 (27 Jan 2013)

tyrophagus said:


> Just for information I have this light on a 30cm cube doing a dry start.  Tested PAR levels today without water and measures 45 - 50 at substrate level.  I'll update this post when its filled with water and I've tested PAR again.
> 
> Bought from this site.  UP PRO-Z 30cm 10x LED Hanging Plant Light
> 
> ...



Nice one mate. 
Where did you get your metre from?
Is that decent par then? I'm unaware as what is regarded as 'high par'  

Didn't know that about the foreign socket dealio, makes sense I guess.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> Nice one mate.
> Where did you get your metre from?
> Is that decent par then? I'm unaware as what is regarded as 'high par'
> 
> Didn't know that about the foreign socket dealio, makes sense I guess.



That's a good par rating from LED for sure


----------



## nayr88 (27 Jan 2013)

Cheers whitey. Do we know a par for the TMC 400d tile?


----------



## ghostsword (27 Jan 2013)

Nice site.. who owns tankscape?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Jan 2013)

I don't mate no. I could check the par at various levels of a 1000ND if I could get my mitts on a PAR meter!


----------



## nayr88 (27 Jan 2013)

We need a ukaps par meter!! You pay a deposit and get it back when the meter is retuned to an admin!!

Only reason I mentioned a 400d is I guess it would be the 'proper' led light to use over a 30cm cube


----------



## nayr88 (27 Jan 2013)

A certain post count or amount of time you've been here would mean u qualify to borrow it. You pay postage each way and a decent deposit :/ could work ....maybe haha


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Jan 2013)

Been considering one of these for a while, very interested to see the wet par levels.
20-30 par wet could work well for a low tech shrimp tank...


----------



## tyrophagus (29 Jan 2013)

Andy at Tankscape has contacted me to offer a completely new power pack which complies with UK requirements.  That will make me feel a bit safer having the unit plugged in and running permanently.


----------



## jack-rythm (29 Jan 2013)

This is cool.. Would really like to see the wet par reading as suggested.. This is the only thing that is holding me back now.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nayr88 (29 Jan 2013)

Looks really smart too, wounded how much difference the water makes in the reading. 

Surely there must be a equations for working Par from lumens.


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Feb 2013)

Anyone have an update in this?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tyrophagus (9 Feb 2013)

Not yet. I'm doing a dry start so no wet reading yet


----------

